# Customizing Apache



## dennylin93 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm installing Apache from ports, and I want to know if there's a way to modify this part of the HTTP header:
Server: Apache/2.2.8 (FreeBSD)

Is it possible to modify what shows up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 23, 2008)

You can modify the ServerTokens directive in httpd.conf, is that what you're looking for? 

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#servertokens


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 24, 2008)

Security through obscurity?

You can also modify the source code, recompile then install.


----------



## tristan (Dec 27, 2008)

You could add the following to your httpd.conf:
ServerTokens Prod
which will result in Apache only reporting: Server: Apache

You could also change the AP_SERVER_BASEPRODUCT in the source (src/include/httpd.h), but I would not recommend it, since some modules do a check on this (mod_perl will not want to compile if you do this for example).


----------

